
Suggestions for donations to tech  non-profits or organizations? - mxuribe
I already have a non-tech organization to which I will donate this year...But can anyone suggest tech-related non-profit groups, or open source project organizations, etc. that I could donate to?
======
b0o
wikimedia foundation.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikimedia_Foundation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikimedia_Foundation)

Without it, I would never would have passed ochem.

~~~
mxuribe
Wow, I use wikipedia so often, I guess i take it for granted; this is a good
one, thanks!

